# Internet: EU-Kommissar Oettinger plant Einschränkung von Anbieterwechsel



## Gast1669461003 (8. November 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Internet: EU-Kommissar Oettinger plant Einschränkung von Anbieterwechsel* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Internet: EU-Kommissar Oettinger plant Einschränkung von Anbieterwechsel


----------



## alu355 (8. November 2014)

Oh man, der Mann ist eine Peinlichkeit sondergleichen!
Für ganz Deutschland und insbesondere für jeden Schwaben. 
Das kommt davon, wenn man zuviele Flachzangen ins EU-Exil abschiebt...
Wieso führen wir solche langjährigen Bindungen nicht einfach auch noch für den Bäcker von nebenan und die Autoindustrie ein? 
Die einzige Möglichkeit sich bei schlechtem Service zu wehren ist ja meist gerade mal die Kündigung.
Das ist für die entsprechenden Anbieter doch ein Freifahrtsschein bei aller Art Problemen einfach das auszusitzen - weg kann man dann ja erst mal nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (8. November 2014)

anbieterwechsel untersagen? und wie soll das bitteschön funktionieren? lachhaft.


----------



## Spassbremse (8. November 2014)

Ja mei, der Oettinger sondert halt immer genau das ab, was die gleichnamige Biermarke verursacht: heftigen Dünnpfiff.

Afaik nimmt man Herrn Oettinger aber weder in Berlin, noch in Brüssel sonderlich ernst, also soll er weidr schwätze, der Halbseggl.


----------



## weltking (8. November 2014)

So was kommt dabei raus, wenn man Leute von der CDU auf diese "Modeerscheinung Internet" loslässt


----------



## Bonkic (8. November 2014)

weltking schrieb:


> So was kommt dabei raus, wenn man Leute von der CDU auf diese "Modeerscheinung Internet" loslässt



jetzt tust du ihm aber unrecht. oetti KANN internet:

“Ich bin jeden Tag online. *Manchmal schreibe ich mir über mein iPhone  selbst Termine in den Kalender* (!!!) und behalte so immer die Übersicht. Wenn  ich auf der Suche nach Informationen bin, schaue ich im Netz nach”,  sagte Oettinger der “Passauer Neuen Presse”. Das Internet könne eine  “enorme Erleichterung sein”.


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. November 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ja mei, der Oettinger sondert halt immer genau das ab, was die gleichnamige Biermarke verursacht: heftigen Dünnpfiff.



Oettinger schmeckt zwar nicht, aber vlt. hast du einfach einen zu schwachen Verdauungstrakt. :p


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (8. November 2014)

Das kommt davon wenn man ein Mindestalter auf Ministerposten und Co setzt ^^


----------



## Svatlas (8. November 2014)

Ja klar und der normale Bürger soll das wieder richten. Wir sollen überall eingeschränkt werden....während sich die dicken Säcke uneingeschränkt ihre fetten Diäten erhöhen. Der ist so beschränkt, das ihm nichts anderes eingefallen ist. Idiot


----------



## Mo1270 (8. November 2014)

Also irgendwas muss da im Beitrag fehlen, denn die Anbieter müssen das Netz vom jeweiligen Inhaber mieten - ist ja nicht so das die es kostenlos bekommen - und wieso dann eine Einschränkung vom Anbieterwechsel helfen soll, kapier ich irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Nekator (8. November 2014)

Jaja die EU.. wie immer nur ein Wirtschaftsmoloch.. der normale Mensch zählt nichts.


----------



## Exar-K (8. November 2014)

Oettinger verursacht üble Kopfschmerzen.
Sowohl das Bier, als auch diese Politiker-Pfeife.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (8. November 2014)

War mir schon klar, als sie den Kasper berufen haben: im besten Fall bringt er gar nichts zustande, im schlimmsten hinterlässt er einen Scherbenhaufen. Oettinger ist leider ein Paradebeispiel für das Peter-Prinzip: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter-Prinzip


----------



## Worrel (8. November 2014)

> "Wir müssen die Profitabilität solcher Investitionen erhöhen, indem wir etwa den Anbieterwechsel für eine gewisse Zeit untersagen", so Oettinger gegenüber der Stuttgarter Zeitung.


Ein weiterer Beweis für die Behauptung, "Politiker" sei ein Antonym zu "Bürgerinteressen".


----------



## Orzhov (8. November 2014)

alu355 schrieb:


> Oh man, der Mann ist eine Peinlichkeit sondergleichen!
> Für ganz Deutschland und insbesondere für jeden Schwaben.



Ich bin zwar kein Schabe, aber ich stimme dir zu. In der Realität rottet die Infrastruktur vor sich hin aber im euopäischen Phantasialand widmet man sich wichtigen Themen wie der Leistungsfähigkeit von Staubsaugern, wie hell Glühbirnen sein dürfen und wie oft man seinen Internetanbieter wechseln darf, welche den Wechsel teilweise schon schwerer als nötig machen. Das ist doch mal Politik von der jeder etwas hat.


----------



## Batze (8. November 2014)

Eventuell will er damit den eigenen Politiker Wechsel bei schlechter Leistung zuvorkommen/verbieten wollen.
Einmal Klebe Stuhl, immer Klebe Stuhl.


----------



## Spassbremse (8. November 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Oettinger schmeckt zwar nicht, aber vlt. hast du einfach einen zu schwachen Verdauungstrakt. :p



Keine Ahnung, mir ging es nur um den Witz - ich habe das Zeug noch nie getrunken.


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. November 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, mir ging es nur um den Witz - ich habe das Zeug noch nie getrunken.



Es ist billig. Und so schmeckt es auch. ^^


----------



## Bonkic (8. November 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Es ist billig. Und so schmeckt es auch. ^^



nach dem fünften gehts.


----------



## Batze (8. November 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nach dem fünften gehts.



Erstmal 5 Pullen davon runterekeln, oder meinst du 5 Schluck.


----------



## Wynn (8. November 2014)

Das Internet, unendliche Weiten. Wir schreiben das Jahr 2014. Dies sind die Abenteuer der EU, das mit seinen Mitgliedsstaaten die nächsten Jahre unterwegs ist, um fremde Webseiten zu erforschen, sinnlose Regeln zu erfinden und #Neuland zu finden . Viele Lichtjahre von der Realität entfernt dringt die EU vor ins #Neuland, in Websites die nie noch nie ein Politiker zuvor gesehen hat.


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. November 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nach dem fünften gehts.



Naja, aber erstmal die ersten 5 runter bekommen...das ist ja die Kunst dabei.  Nach 5 Gläsern Schirker Feuerstein merke ich auch nicht mehr, wie was schmeckt.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (8. November 2014)

Ist noch keinem das Videospecial drunter aufgefallen? Nein? Okay  "Internettrolle: Ene Typenanalyse" Ich hab herzhaft gelacht. Daumen hoch


----------



## doomkeeper (8. November 2014)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Ist noch keinem das Videospecial drunter aufgefallen? Nein? Okay  "Internettrolle: Ene Typenanalyse" Ich hab herzhaft gelacht. Daumen hoch



Auch mein erster Gedanke gewesen als ich den Ugly gesehen habe  

Ne im ernst.
Wenn Politiker so viel Zeit für so viel Quatsch haben dann verdienen sie eindeutig viel zu viel Geld.

Von Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung.. wobei ich mir beim zweiterem nicht sicher bin bei diesen Leuten.


----------



## TheoTheMushroom (8. November 2014)

also ich finde die jetzigen 2 jahre schon schlimm, hab momentan nen super kampf mit KABELBW. saftladen ohne ende. noch mehr kundenbindung KANN den providern nicht gut tun. dem kunden schon gar nicht.


----------



## weltking (8. November 2014)

Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum selbst eine Partei wie die CDU immer noch nicht begriffen hat, dass das Internet heutzutage ein Medium ist, welches einen zentralen Punkt in unserem alltäglichen Leben bildet. Anstatt das sich die Bundesregierung mal wirklich dafür einsetzt, dass man in ganz Deutschland, flächendeckend ein brauchbares Netz hat, kümmert man sich lieber um sinnlose Mautsysteme oder labert den ganzen Tag über nicht flugfähige Hubschrauber der Bundeswehr. Aber sich mal um was zu kümmern, was die Menschen tagtäglich benutzen, aber nicht ausreichend vorhanden ist, wie das Internet, kommt niemanden in den Sinn. Immer hört man Deutschland braucht ne anständige Infrastruktur aber das Unternehmen neben guten Straßenanbindungen auch eine brauchbare Internetverbindung erwarten, weiss da wohl keiner.
Aber immer hört man die gleichen Floskeln: Bla bla Kinderpornos, bla bla Terroristen, bla bla Betrug, bla bla Urherberrechtsverletzungen.


----------



## Batze (8. November 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Naja, aber erstmal die ersten 5 runter bekommen...das ist ja die Kunst dabei.  Nach 5 Gläsern Schirker Feuerstein merke ich auch nicht mehr, wie was schmeckt.



Nach 5 Gläsern Feuerstein kannst du auch nix anderes mehr trinken, dann ist dein Mund zugeklebt von dem Zeugs.


----------



## Schalkmund (8. November 2014)

Hast du einen Opa schick ihn nach Europa... Das EU Parlament ist wohl immer noch der Altglas-Container für die ausgemusterte Politflaschen der EU-Staaten.


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. November 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Nach 5 Gläsern Feuerstein kannst du auch nix anderes mehr trinken, dann ist dein Mund zugeklebt von dem Zeugs.



Das nicht. Aber dann bin ich in einem Stadium, wo die Geschmacksnerven langsam immer weniger wahrnehmen. Anschließend kommt die Heiterkeit, dann das Unfug quatschen und schließlich mache ich Dinge kaputt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. November 2014)

Das Motto in der Politik ist:

Es zählt nicht, ob du etwas richtig machst, sondern die Hauptsache ist, dass du etwas machst, dass du später sagen kannst, dass du etwas getan hast.


----------



## shaboo (8. November 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das Motto in der Politik ist:
> 
> Es zählt nicht, ob du etwas richtig machst, sondern die Hauptsache ist, dass du etwas machst, dass du später sagen kannst, dass du etwas getan hast.


Mindestens ebenso wichtig ist allerdings das Motto:

"Glücklicke Lobbyisten sind wichtiger als glückliche Konsumenten!"

Schon klar, es ist natürlich für die Wirtschaft absolut unzumutbar, die Kundenzufriedenheit einzig und allein von der Qualität des eigenen Produkts und des eigenen Services abhängig zu machen; da lässt man die Kunden lieber gesetzlich dazu verdonnern, irgendwas kaufen zu müssen.

Allerdings bleibt die Frage, ob ein solche Regelung überhaupt mit diversen Gesetzen auf Bundes- und EU-Ebene vereinbar wäre. Zumindest außerordentliche Kündigungsgründe, wie etwa eine Preiserhöhung, kann man ja nicht so einfach, mir nichts, dir nichts, außer Kraft setzen.

Der Oettinger kann bloß froh sein, dass sein schreckliches Englisch keine Sau in der EU versteht, sonst säße der den ganzen Tag nur noch mit einer Eselsmütze in der Ecke und würde die Wand anstarren ...


----------



## Kratos333 (9. November 2014)

Soll das ein Witz sein? ^^


----------



## weltking (9. November 2014)

shaboo schrieb:


> Mindestens ebenso wichtig ist allerdings das Motto:
> Allerdings bleibt die Frage, ob ein solche Regelung überhaupt mit diversen Gesetzen auf Bundes- und EU-Ebene vereinbar wäre. Zumindest außerordentliche Kündigungsgründe, wie etwa eine Preiserhöhung, kann man ja nicht so einfach, mir nichts, dir nichts, außer Kraft setzen.



Da werden zur Not einfach ein paar EU-Gesetze geändert und angepasst und am Ende ist es doch möglich. Nationale Gesetzgebungen kann man dabei eh vernachlässigen, weil EU-Recht > Nationales Recht.
Aber vielleicht hat der Oettinger mit dieser Variante eine neue Finanzierungsmöglichkeit erfunden. Wenn jetzt die PKW-Maut kommt, kann man die Berufspendler ja auch dazu zwingen immer über die Autobahn zur Arbeit zu fahren. Abweichende Strecken sind dann nicht mehr erlaubt. Seine Freunde von der CSU schaffen ihn dafür auch brav die Rahmenbedingungen und schwups hat man wieder Geld um die maroden Brücken zu sanieren. Das nenne ich doch mal deutschen Erfindergeist!


----------



## Worrel (10. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Das Internet, unendliche Weiten. Wir schreiben das Jahr 2014. Dies sind die Abenteuer der EU, das mit seinen Mitgliedsstaaten die nächsten Jahre unterwegs ist, um fremde Webseiten zu erforschen, sinnlose Regeln zu erfinden und #Neuland zu finden . Viele Lichtjahre von der Realität entfernt dringt die EU vor ins #Neuland, in Websites die nie noch nie ein Politiker zuvor gesehen hat.


Schade, daß ich das nicht mehrfach liken kann ...


----------



## Crysisheld (11. November 2014)

JAja die EU Kommissare wieder mal. Generéll sollte man Brüssel entmachten oder die EU Diktatur gleich dicht machen. Nicht speziell deswegen, sondern weil der Unsinn dank Lissabon Vertrag über deutschen Gesetzen steht...


----------

